# kenpo in sparring



## T.Durden (May 30, 2006)

Im up to my purple belt at this point and would like to know what the actual striking movements are nt used in free sparring? it feels more like my old tae kwon do fighting


----------



## thesensei (May 31, 2006)

That's not surprising!  Kenpo sparring - punches, kicks, etc.!  Depending on your instructor/school/etc., you will probably also include takedowns (not normal in a typical "sport" TKD dojang), light groin shots, light elbows, knees, etc.  One of the goals of kenpo sparring is to get to the point where you can use techniques spontaneously.  So instead of shooting a kick and backing out, or even doing a one-two type combo, you will be trying to allow entire techniques to flow.  In other words, make your freestyle simulate a street fight as much as possible in a heavily controlled environment!


----------



## Kenpodoc (May 31, 2006)

What kenpo sparring looks like is dictated by the rules of the sparring match.  Personally i like sparring, it's fun.  Generally sparring is performed as a duel with the participants playing an outside game and voila you have Tae Kwon Do with punches. Take the gloves off, allow stand up grappling and move inside and suddenly it feels like kenpo.

Jeff


----------



## Danjo (May 31, 2006)

It's mostly to develop reflexes and timing. Your technique drills will help develop the other stuff.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 2, 2006)

I am also a Purple belt and will test soon for Blue. I have no TKW experience but here goes. My instructor is very sparring oriented so we were incorporating techniques into sparring as early as white and yellow belt (ie raining claw). The further along I get the more I incorporate angles, ring command and the basics learned at each level. I can't say that I have competed a lot (One second place and one third) but the more I apply the basics and the more techniques I learn the more "natural" it feels.

Happy sparring,


John


----------



## MattJ (Jun 3, 2006)

T - 

Remember that the goal is not to simply regurgitate the techniques in sparring. That's great if you can do it, but hardly the goal. The idea is to be able to apply the principles in the techniques - not the moves themselves.

Can you use checks? Tracking? Obscure zones, etc? These are things that you should be working when you spar. Don't worry if you can't pull off Sheild and Sword move for move - that was never the point.


----------



## T.Durden (Jun 5, 2006)

are you serious? I'm pretty hard on myself because I'm trying to use 5 swords within training and can't- and in my mind you should because in reality the attacks should be coming the same way. I blend my tae kwon do experience with the teaching of Kenpo and I'm pretty good..so I'd like to blend everything that I can!


----------



## Danjo (Jun 6, 2006)

T.Durden said:
			
		

> are you serious? I'm pretty hard on myself because I'm trying to use 5 swords within training and can't- and in my mind you should because in reality the attacks should be coming the same way. I blend my tae kwon do experience with the teaching of Kenpo and I'm pretty good..so I'd like to blend everything that I can!


 
I hope you're joking about the idea that attacks should be coming the same way.

Myamoto Musashi said that if you lose sight of the spirit of a thing, then you're only practicing something superficial. The spirit of the martial arts is, in at least one aspect, self defense. Techniques are designed to get you to that point, but not restrict you you a pre-programed set of responses. You can't control your opponent's initial attack on you.

As to blending everything together... I think it would be more benificial to take what works for you from each art rather than try to blend it all together. When you blend things together, you cange the thing itself into something else. Very few people can do this with any great success IMO. It seems that more often I see people trying to patch things together that don't really fit rather than come up with a third viable martial art.


----------



## JamesB (Jun 6, 2006)

T.Durden said:
			
		

> are you serious? I'm pretty hard on myself because I'm trying to use 5 swords within training and can't- and in my mind you should because in reality the attacks should be coming the same way. I blend my tae kwon do experience with the teaching of Kenpo and I'm pretty good..so I'd like to blend everything that I can!


 
The difference between sparring and 'reality', is that the attacks won't be coming the same way. Kenpo techniques won't happen in sparring (in their entirity) because they aren't designed for that arena. Whilst the concepts within kenpo can help towards sparring, don't expect to pull off five-swords unless you really get a committed attack..


----------

